# Softwareupdate der Forensoftware



## Dok (5. Mai 2008)

Heute haben wir das erste update der Forensoftware durchgeführt, das schon das eine oder andere Mal angesprochen wurde. Es gibt zahlreiche kleine Änderungen und auch einige Neuerungen. Einiges wird erst im zweiten Schritt, der dann auch den Umzug zu einem anderen und Leistungsstärkeren Provider umfasst durchgeführt. Bitte habt Verständnis das wir hierfür noch keinen fixen Zeitpunkt nennen können. 
Wir haben uns aus zwei Gründen für eine Aufteilung des Updates entschlossen. Zum einen möchten wir uns alle langsam an die Neuerungen gewöhnen und zum anderen ist es so für den Support einfacher den Überblick zu behalten. Denn bei allen Tests im Vorfeld kann es im echten Betrieb immer zu den einen oder anderen Problemen kommen auf die man reagieren muß. Daher ist es für uns übersichtlicher ein größeres Update in mehrere Schritten aufzuteilen. Ein weiterer Grund ist das wir bei unserem jetzigen Provider nicht die Softwareversionen und Einstellungen erhalten die wir für einen stabilen Betrieb benötigen und daher bei nicht ganz Lebenswichtigen Funktionen lieber kein Risiko eingehen möchten. Daher ist zum Beispiel die Memberkarte derzeit offline, kommt aber *mit* neuen Funktionen wieder. Auch ist im Hinblick auf den bevorstehenden Umzug die Speichermenge für die Fotoalben sehr begrenzt. Auch das wird sich nach dem Umzug ändern.

In den folgenden Zeilen hat unser Mod ollidi versucht euch die wichtigsten Änderungen auf einen kurzen Blick zu vermitteln. An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank dafür! Weiterhin haben wir unsere Hilfe (FAQ) angepasst.


*Ein paar Informationen zum Update auf vBulletin 3.7*

Es gibt ein neues Update für unsere Forensoftware. 
Damit Ihr auch wisst, was sich so ändert, haben wir hier mal ein paar Änderungen/Neuerungen zusammengefasst und werden diese hier vorstellen. Es gibt noch mehr Neuerungen, welche das Update mit sich bringt. Aber alles hier reinzutickern, würde den Rahmen sprengen. Deswegen einen Auswahl von „Sahnestückchen“.

Dann fangen wir mal an.


Tags:
Was ist das denn? Tags sind grob übersetzt Schlagworte. Damit kann direkt nach Themen gesucht werden, denen bestimmte Schlagworte gegeben wurden. Schlagworte können beim Erstellen eines neuen Themas oder für jedes bestehende Thema von jedem Boardie vergeben werden. Alle Boardies, die die Schlagworte anklicken, um entsprechende Themen zu finden, tragen damit zur Bildung einer Begriffswolke (engl. Tag Cloud) bei. Diese Begriffswolke stellt visuell dar, nach welchen Schlagworten kürzlich und häufig gesucht wurde. Je beliebter ein Schlagwort ist, desto größer wird es dargestellt. Hier mal ein Bild von solch einer Begriffswolke.









Das Profil: 
Sehr viele Änderungen können direkt im Profil eingestellt, b.z.w über das Profil gesteuert werden. 






Wie das ja nun jeder erkennen kann, gibt es vieles Neues. Ich habe nicht von jeder Registerkarte einen Screenshot gemacht. Das würde ja schon fast in einem digitalen Handbuch enden.
Dann fange ich mal mit ein paar Erläuterungen an.

Profilnachrichten: 	Das sind Nachrichten, die jedem Benutzer öffentlich in seinem 
                                Profil hinterlassen werden können.
Über mich:		Hier kann ich direkte Änderungen für Ort, Interessen, Beruf, 
			u.s.w. reinschreiben.
Statistiken:		Da kann man ein paar interessante Sachen sehen. Klickt mal 
			drauf und schaut es Euch an.
Freunde:	Jetzt wird es wirklich interessant. Mit dieser Option kann ich mir ein paar Freunde „zulegen“. Wichtig wird diese Option noch etwas später. Also gut aufpassen.
Kontakt-
informationen:	Für Mail und PN.

Jetzt mal schnell auf die rechte Seite des Profils geblickt. Was dort interessant ist, ist der Punkt „Alben“. Bilder sagen bekanntlich mehr als1000 Worte. 
Aber wieso erwähne ich das. Es war ja schon immer möglich Bilder hochzuladen. Was jetzt aber wirklich schnuckelig ist, dass ich mir in der neuen Version eigene Alben erstellen kann. 
Und zwar: Öffentlich, Privat und Profildesign. 
Kurz zu den Bedeutungen. Öffentlich dürfte ja klar sein. 
Privat heisst, dass ich hier einen ausgewählten Boardiekreis zum Anschauen einladen kann. Hier können dann auch die allergeheimsten Angelplätze nur an die besten Kumpels gegeben werden. Welcher Kreis das ist? Na, nicht aufgepasst? Dann mal schnell zum Punkt „Freunde“ zurück. ;-)
Unter Profildesign kann ich mir ein paar Bilder für mein Profil reinpacken.

Unter „Benutzergruppen“ kann ich mir einen kleinen Freundeskreis zusammenbasteln oder einem beitreten. Das geht dann über „Interessengemeinschaften“. Hier kann man eine neue Interessengemeinschaft erstellen, oder eine Suchen. Zu Suchen brauche ich ja wohl nichts mehr zu zagen. Wenn ich aber eine Interessengemeinschaft erstellen möchte, kann ich aussuchen zwischen Öffentlich, Geschlossen oder Moderiert. Jede Interessengemeinschaft hat einen Bereich für eigene Nachrichten oder Beiträge. Mitglieder einer Interessengemeinschaft können Bilder aus Ihren Alben der Gruppe hinzufügen. 
In eine geschlossene Interessengemeinschaft komme ich nur per Einladung rein. Die anderen Punkte dürften selbsterklärend sein.

Damit wären wir soweit bei dem Profil durch. Sicherlich ist nicht alles erklärt, aber hoffentlich hat es für einen Überblick gereicht.
Ansonsten gilt wie immer: Learning by doing or Try and Error. ;-)



Wenn wir jetzt mal wieder in das Benutzerkontrollzentrum zurückgehen sehen wir auf der linken Seite unter „Mein Profil“ einen Punkt „Profildesign“. Hier können sich die Spielkinder austoben. Schaut es Euch auch einfach mal an.
Ansonsten findet Ihr in der linken Navigationsleiste noch viele andere Features zum ausprobieren. 


Auf zur nächsten wichtigen Neuerung. Den Bildern.
Ein Klick auf angehängte Bilder in einem Beitrag, wird Euch überraschen. Das Bild öffnet sich in einer dem Browser angepassten Größe mit abgedunkeltem Hintergrund, so dass der Fokus auf das Bild gelenkt wird. Klickt Ihr nochmal auf das Bild, wird es in Originalgröße in einem neuen Fenster angezeigt.






Das soll es jetzt erstmal, in Kurzform, gewesen sein.
Wie schon gesagt. Es gibt genügend Änderungen, die das Update mit sich bringt. Diese hier alle vorzustellen, würde ausarten. Wir hoffen Euch zumindest einen kurzen Vorgeschmack gegeben zu habe. Der Rest kommt von alleine beim Ausprobieren.

Viel Spass damit!

Hier können Kommentare abgegeben werden.


----------

